# Off to my first market!!



## Becky (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been procrastinating all year, but I really need to clear out my shelves so I can make more soap!! I've run out of people to give it to, as they all have shelves full as well!   

I'm going to do a flyer on 'Caring for your handmade soap' to put in the bags with the soap, and wanted some ideas. It'll be along the lines of:

Although your handmade soap and other bath and body items are made with the freshest, highest quality ingredients, they do have a shelf life.

You should attemt to use your items within 6 months of the purchase date, but to ensure they last in the best possible condition, here are some tips:
- Keep your items in a cool, dry place
- Allow your soap to dry out between uses.

And that's about as far as I've gotten. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## IanT (Oct 10, 2008)

" when using hand made soap instead of washing with the entire bar, cut slivers off that can be used for a few showers at a time, this will prolong the life of your bar"


hows that??


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the word although sounds like an excuse or an apology. My daughter prefaces bad news with the words "because" or "although".

How about somthing like this: *Your handmade soap, and other bath and body items, are made with the freshest, highest quality ingredients. They are at their finest when used within 6 months of the purchase date. *

You could add: *We could have added chemicals to extend their shelf life, but aren't you glad we didn't?*

*For a longer lasting bar of soap, here are some tips: 
- Keep your items in a cool, dry place. 
- Allow your soap to dry out between uses. *


----------



## Becky (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a really good point Tab. I do like your wording better!

Ian, as a (fussy) buyer, if I was told to cut pieces of my bar to use, I wouldn't buy that item again. I see your reason for it, but that suggestion would turn me off the product


----------



## IanT (Oct 10, 2008)

true that  8)


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2008)

I can tell you how to make a bar last forever, but NO one would do it.

It's an old depression trick. You get your wash rag wet, but not the soap. You rub your dry soap over your wet rag to get the rag soapy. Your soap never gets submerged so it lasts forever.


----------



## beachgurl (Oct 18, 2008)

My grammy used to yell at me for getting the soap wet ... now I know why.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, older people have a lot they could teach us about saving money.... if only we would listen...


----------



## digit (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I can tell you how to make a bar last forever, but NO one would do it.
> 
> It's an old depression trick. You get your wash rag wet, but not the soap. You rub your dry soap over your wet rag to get the rag soapy. Your soap never gets submerged so it lasts forever.


This is how we always did it..............and I am not that old.     I have told many to use a scrubbie and they report back what a difference with bubbles, lasting soap and it just feels good. If only I could get DH to use one. I even got him a manly brown one and hung it in the shower! I got a sack design and put his soap in it. He will still grab a bare bar.

Digit


----------



## topcat (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Becky,

Yes - Tabitha's wording is fantastic!  Tab, do you mind if I use something along those lines as well?  I have just placed my soap (MP) at my hairdresser's salon (at her insistence  ) and feel I really need to educate purchasers about using handmade soap.......

Becky, best wishes for a successful day at your first market, and may I pm you with a blurb I have come up with for my hairdresser to show her clients about my soaping?  Something in there may give you an idea or two.  I would reproduce it here, but it is two pages long!  


Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 27, 2008)

topcat, anything I post on the forum is fair game. If I send it PM... well that might be  a horse of a different color :wink: .


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Wishing you good luck on your market Becky.    I know you will fare well.  Be sure to let us know how you do.  I hope you have fun.  We have a blast at craft shows and farmers market.

Paul :wink:


----------



## jenmarie82 (Oct 27, 2008)

how did you get your hairdresser to agree on placing your soaps there? i've asked mine several times and they won't respond.


----------



## topcat (Oct 28, 2008)

> how did you get your hairdresser to agree on placing your soaps there? i've asked mine several times and they won't respond.



Hi jenmarie82, I had a 3rd party recommendation.  I actually gave my sister-in-law a new bar of soap to try while we were at the hairdressers, and my hairdresser saw this, and asked did I actually make soap, etc.  My s.i.l. then raved about how lovely my soap was and the rest followed.

Something else to try could be to offer your hairdresser something more than a commission on each soap - perhaps a bar of soap freebie each month from a new soap batch to assist you with developing more lovely soap recipes i.e. for feedback?  In my experience people love to help out.  If you ask for advice or help they often respond positively


----------



## topcat (Oct 28, 2008)

> topcat, anything I post on the forum is fair game. If I send it PM... well that might be a horse of a different color  .



Thanks Tabitha!  I had hoped that was the case yet I didn't want to presume :wink:


----------



## Becky (Oct 28, 2008)

Tanya, feel free to PM or email, that would be great!

My market went pretty well, I made just over $250 - booth fee was only $17, so I made that back in spades.    It was one of those 'Better than I thought, worse than I hoped' kind of things. Not bad for my first appearance, and had a lot of people wishing they had bought more cash (a lot of people go down just to buy plants or honey etc, there is rarely any new vendors so I kind of caught them by surprise). 

I had some (cough) _interesting_ customers. One lady wanted to know what my soap would do. I told her it would get her clean. She said 'And??' so I said 'And it will smell nice'. Her response was 'AND??!'. I said 'And nothing, it's just soap!  :shock: '. She proceeded to smell every bar of soap and made big, obvious gagging noises at all of them! I just smiled and told her yes, scent is a really personal thing, how about this scent? She eventually bought a bar, tho.


----------



## topcat (Oct 28, 2008)

> I just smiled and told her yes, scent is a really personal thing, how about this scent? She eventually bought a bar, tho.



Becky, your forbearance is only surpassed by your good temper!  I'm not sure how I would have handled that one  :roll: 

Congratulations on doing so well.  Once the regulars know you they will develop loyalty....although wasn't it you who said on another thread (maybe aussie swap) that you are moving soon?  Perhaps if you have time once you are settled in your new life you can suss out your local market there too.

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 28, 2008)

> She proceeded to smell every bar of soap and made big, obvious gagging noises at all of them!


There is at least one in every crowd. I think I would have said "The pink will make Johnny Depp fall in love with you & the yellow one will make you grow a third arm." Really, I would have  !


----------



## Becky (Oct 29, 2008)

I really wanted to tell her that they would give you a facelift & wash all the fat off your bum, but thought better of it. I figured that selling her one bar and possibly making a convert out of her was better revenge than a smart mouthed answer   

Tanya, yep I'm moving in about 8 weeks, to a tiny town with a permanant population of about 15 people, to run my Dad's pub. DH can't wait to be a publican, he is so excited!

I'm actually only at the markets now because I'm trying to use up all my supplies, and have run out of people to give soap to, I've already given them all several months supply!! I hadn't planned to start selling until I had my logo & all that sort of stuff set up.

The move is only for a year tho, so with any luck I'll have a customer base waiting desperately for me to get back


----------



## digit (Oct 29, 2008)

Becky said:
			
		

> I really wanted to tell her that they would give you a facelift & wash all the fat off your bum, but thought better of it. I figured that selling her one bar and possibly making a convert out of her was better revenge than a smart mouthed answer


 This is best, but most likely I would have responded like Tab. "It will make you more tolarable in polite company." She will probably be looking for you next week to buy more!! Glad all went well at market for you! 

Population = 15? Now that's a small community!

Digit

PS Your swap item smells divine!!!!


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 29, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> There is at least one in every crowd. I think I would have said "The pink will make Johnny Depp fall in love with you & the yellow one will make you grow a third arm." Really, I would have  !



LOL!  Can I try the pink one???

Congrats on your success!  You might be able to teach me a thing or two about refraining myself from opening my mouth.  Way to go on your discipline!


----------



## Becky (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep, it's a tiny place, but busy as heck in the tourist season, they do about 150 meals a night between April and September. It is your classic Aussie bush pub. I'll upload some photos this arvo, as I really should be in the shower getting ready for work right now!!   

Digit, I'm glad you like the smell, I was feeling a bit guilty that it wasn't a halloween themed item. It is Brambleberry's Raspberry & Violets, one of my favorites.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats on it going so well!  Ya gotta love smart-mouthed snarky people, eh? 

I can sympathize with the small town.. there are only 12 homes in my town, though there are a few big ranches on the outskirts. The next town is 20mins and that's where my hubby works, where the gas/food/etc. is but still not much there (Pop. 800-something)..
Good luck with your move, let us know how it goes!


----------



## topcat (Oct 31, 2008)

> She proceeded to smell every bar of soap and made big, obvious gagging noises at all of them! I just smiled and told her yes, scent is a really personal thing, how about this scent? She eventually bought a bar, tho.



I came across a quote Becky which reminded me of your patience  

"Treat everyone with politeness, even those who are rude to you - not because they are nice, but because you are

- unknown"

Says it all really :wink:


----------

